# Shaving in Summer: Good or Bad?



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

I'm curious. My girls (particularly Spider) are a bit long haired. Belle I think is fine, but watching my dark colored baby wander in a bleached black coat makes me cringe. Would it be safe to shave her? Are there any risks involved, such as getting hotter/sunburning?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

many shave during hotter months....the only risk is sun burn so keep and eye out for that..a gentle sunscreen can be used


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

happybleats said:


> many shave during hotter months....the only risk is sun burn so keep and eye out for that..a gentle sunscreen can be used


Thought so! Thanks for the input


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

we shave our girls. in fact we just did our wethers today! they all like to lay outside. we watch for redness.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I do not shave any of my goats, doing so takes away their natural insulation that helps keep them cool.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I clip my goats but put a comb on the blades that leaves 1/2 inch on. I got sunburn on one girl when I clipped the hair right off. For showing they seem to clip it all off but for comfort in my case I like to leave 1/2". Cleans them up, suppose to stop lice problems, and they seem to enjoy it so I presume they feel better. I think they look better. I have couple that get bathed after the clip. Really cleans up the bucks. I also took off my bucks beard off for the winter. Think I will keep that gone so I can keep them cleaner.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I shave all my goats in the spring, it helps keep them cool, and it keeps the milk clean. (I clip for the shows anyway!)

I haven't done the bucks this year since I didn't show them this spring and their pen is in a very shady wooded area; Many goats will naturally shed their winter coat, but with dairy goats, you shave earlier for sanitary reasons.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't shave my goats.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We shaved ours this year. They had some external parasites and weren't losing their winter fluff as quickly as I wanted, so I shaved the minis for that. The others I shaved for Linear Appraisal. Two of the three minis I took down too much and they got sunburnt. The third I used a guide to leave a little more on. I was told when I clipped the others for LA that talcum powder is a good sunblock for goats, so I used that on them and it did seem to work (or maybe they just didn't try to bake themselves like the minis). 

There are good reasons to do it and good reasons not too. If you do choose to shave them, just be aware of the potential for sunburn.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

It sounds like using a guard on clippers and just cutting it down would be the best option for me, then. Thank you all for the input!


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

goathiker said:


> I do not shave any of my goats, doing so takes away their natural insulation that helps keep them cool.


Yes, the hair keeps them cool.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Shaving also gets rid of lice, mites, and other external parasites as they can't stand the sunlight.


----------

